# Need Earphone/ headphones for Rs. 700



## Jay1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

I need headphones for around 700 For My Phone So please suggest me some good headphones.

Since I need the new headphones mainly for listening to music, can I use in ear headphones with my phone or go with the regular over the ear headphones ? Which will be better for music  IEM's (in ear monitor) or regular over the ear headphones ?

Btw I Have Shorlisted A few 
1 Soundmagic Es 18
2 Philips SHM 2000
3 Creative EP 630


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

SFM 2000? Its SHP 2000. I use them and they are good value at the price. Can't get any better headphones at that price.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry For Spelling Mistake !

Bro What About ES 18 Vs SHP 2000?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Sorry For Spelling Mistake !
> 
> Bro What About ES 18 Vs SHP 2000?


I haven't used ES 18, so can't comment on that. You should first decide between IEM and headphones. What are you gonna use them with and for?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2013)

+1 to the philips.. i dont trust SM's build quality... creatives are also a no no...


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

i am gonna use them with a phone i like both iem & headphone the importance is sound quality!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> i am gonna use them with a phone i like both iem & headphone the importance is sound quality!


If sound quality is the parameter, see if some local shop has those products for demo.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

Any other options other than these 2 !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Any other options other than these 2 !


Theres SHP 2500.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

k thanx & any IEM better than ES 18


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Idk, having low experience in audio products.

Idk, having low experience in audio products.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2013)

in your budget the options are quite less... go for the SM ES18


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 18, 2013)

I would recommend Panasonic RP-HJE120-K In-Ear Ear bud Ergo-Fit Headphone over others. I have been using them for last 5 months over 110 hrs of music These iem are good for every thing from music to movies of your phone. I listen to a wide range to music from classic to modern bollywood tracks & these iem have told up to very mark. The bass has grown more better after burn in & it really makeyou feel it. I also watch videos on my HTC explorer (my phone). i  can only recommended these for your use as using with mobile mean carry them around staffing them in small carry case's & frequent use. the design of the earphones is also different to other making them a perfect fit they do not drop of your ear's while moving or even if someone pull them slightly. They come with three different ear tip's. I have also used Techfusion Twinwoofer (bad experience initial bad edition lasted for 2 months  replace with white chrome edition lasted for 1 months invested 1750 Rs in total)  & Creative Ep 630 ( Good  IEM for Mid's & heavy Bass Also lasted for 2 years after which i had buyed techfusion but videos are not that great since it messy over tight & powerful bass) ....


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 19, 2013)

Your Recommendation is  Panasonic RP-HJE120-K ?

The bass has grown more better after burn in ! what do you meant by this ?

*www.homeshop18.com/panasonic-rp-hj.../laptop-accessories/product:16003115/cid:3290 out of my budget

*www.junglee.com/Panasonic-RP-HJE120E-K-Canal-Headphone-Black/dp/B003923350     for 500

Guys please find a good deal of es 18 ?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 19, 2013)

There is a guide for burn-in process & it explains what the burn-in is.

Headphone 'Burn In' FAQ

Sound magic ES 18 & Panasonic Stereo In-Earphones RP-HJE120E-K go neck to neck when it come to audio quality but when it comes to the build quality in my opinion Panasonic Stereo In-Earphones RP-HJE120E-K take the cake. 

Here For ES 18 i think this is a good deal 

Sound Magic ES 18 Green - Black Headphone |Buy Sound Magic ES 18 Green - Black Headphone Headsets |


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bro thanx alot but i want red & black

Buying pl 11 for 800 is good or not ?

*shopping.indiatimes.com/computers/headphone/soundmagic-pl-11-earphone/11406/p_B936500


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 20, 2013)

Depending upon the music gene you listen to most buy earphones. some people buy high end earphones & then are disappointed due lack of bass or other reason. In general PL -11 & better than ES - 18 n for 800 buck is not a bad deal. Check out the review first n also what they advice these earphone for the gene of music.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 20, 2013)

Panasonic In-Ear Mobile Headset Handsfree with Mic RP-TCM120E-K - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal  Bro is this you are talking about ?

or *www.snapdeal.com/product/panasonic-inear-canal-earphone-for/1248778?pos=0;11
   or this ?


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 21, 2013)

review of pl 11 should i go for it or wait for es 18 or come in stock ?


----------



## webgenius (Jun 21, 2013)

Get ES18 from shopclues. I bought from them recently.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 21, 2013)

how much you paid for it


----------



## webgenius (Jun 21, 2013)

Paid 640 bucks


----------

